# clubs/teams



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

anyone out there a member or a club/team in or around south carolina? i ask because none of my friends except one is into making cars look better/go faster..just wanting to be around some people who share that interests w/me. i would post some pics of my car on here but i do not know how. my pics are this month's issue of NPM though www.nissanperformancemag.com/june02/nodine.php
email me at [email protected]


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

TeamSlow is a nationwide club of sorts of which I am currently the only SC member. Go check out the link in my sig and pay a visit to our message board.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what i wanna know is if there are any nissan teams around? i mean sure there are alot of teams out there in south cali and stuff but what does it take to get in?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

south carolina not southern california


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

We have a car club in NC, so far there is 3 like 4 of us.
a 3000 GT
Honda Accord
Jeep Wrangler
200 SX SE (me)
haha... what a collection of "awesome" cars


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

haha hey, thats alot better collection of cars than most have here. where are you in nc and what's the club's name?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

*N.Y.C.NISSANCLUBOFAMERICA*

All crues, different branches, One Team. Whats up?  

Somebody e-mail me.

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

we are in western NC


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

so any clubs looking for new members?or national clubs wanting to start a branch here in sc?


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*southern california*

any clubs (for sentras in particular) out in so-cal (san bernardino, orange, riverside counties)? i've seen a few sentras out here that travel in packs on race nights (illegal, that is). if there are no local clubs, how about starting one?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hardcharger, I just started Quick and Wicked Racing. If you want you can join. You just have email me with some pics of your car, mods, and some info about yourself. [email protected]


----------

